# Five Bids for UK HSR2 Train Sets



## jis (Jun 5, 2019)

https://www.railwaygazette.com/news...ew/view/hs2-rolling-stock-bids-submitted.html

Alstom (Avelia derivative), Bombardier-Hitachi (maybe something like the Frecciarossa jointly developed and delivered to Trenitalia), Siemens Mobility (Velaro derivative), CAF (Oaris derivative), Talgo (no comment)


----------



## Just-Thinking-51 (Jun 5, 2019)

Talgo has a failure to communicate issue. 



> “Talgo declined to comment about its bid.”



One thinks someone is looking for a new job this week. The storyline was just quoting news release, and not much more. Big failure on Talgo behalf.


----------

